# shoulder injuries



## Michelle Testa (Feb 1, 2008)

Just curious as to what peoples thoughts are on bicep tendon injuries and working dogs. If anyone else has experienced this. What procedure, rehab and recovery.
Thanks for any information
Cheers
Michelle


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Is Dr. John Sherman near you guys at all? He's now the president of the American Canine Sports Medicine Association.

http://www.vethab.com/


----------



## Michelle Testa (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Maren
That looks like a super place!
I live aprox 3 -4 hours from there.
I'm working with Dr Richard Freedman VMD CCRT. He has been super.
http://www.albemarlevet.com/

I was hoping I might find another person who has gone through this just to exchange experiences and Ideas. It has been quite difficult trying to keep my lil girl quiet with crate rest, leash walks and such. I sometimes wonder if she'll heal and be able to get back to enjoying herself.
Kind regards


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm not sure exactly which part was injured, I just remember "soft tissue", but I've had a couple of dogs with shoulder injuries. They did eventually heal up and being sound again. One good rule of thumb, when you think the dog is 100% again, give it one more week of crate rest, and then make sure the rehab is slow and steady. 

I kept a crate in the kitchen, so the dog didn't feel totally isolated while on rehab. Plus it was easier to monitor what they were doing. And invested in LOTS of raw bones, rawhides, pigs ears, kongs and things to stuff them with, etc. It drove them nuts eventually, since I believe it was a 6-8 week time off, but they got through it. And it's worth the headache to have a sound dog again at the end.


----------



## Michelle Testa (Feb 1, 2008)

Kadi,
Thanks  
I really appreciate hearing that there really is a light at the end of the tunnel.
Cheers


----------



## Michelle Testa (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi All,
I thought you all might be interested in an update on my lil' Miss Enya.
Enya did have a slight tear in her bicep tendon. It seems that this is a common injury with agility dogs. Anyway working with Dr Richard Freedman VMD CCRT it has been going quite well.
4 1/2 weeks ago Enya was given a cortizone shot and prescribed icing 3 times a day, strict controlled leash walks up to 30 minutes and crate rest. We went for our re-check last wednesday and even though we had a couple of situations during the 4 wks where I thought it was going to be a no go  ( it was tough to keep a young working girl quiet) the vet saw quite a bit of improvement. Enya has now been prescribed to leash walks on uneven surfaces, decline walking, fun exercises to strengthen the shoulder like tug-o -war and crawling under my coffee table as well as stretches with continued icing after the crawling and tugs. 
It has been interesting doing rehab with her 
Cheers


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Obviously it's the wrong time of year but you can't beat swimming for muscle rehab.


----------

